# Hallway



## Watchful (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2016)

I like this one, though I think it is a bit unbalanced by a combination of the negative space in the black triangle and lack of symmetry in the floor. It skews my eye too much to the bottom right quadrant pulling me out of the image where the intention appears to be to draw me in to it.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 30, 2016)

I wanted it to feel a bit off balance as if you had just been dropped there and were gaining your footing and assessing the situation. I guess I went too far. I'll try a new render with an aligned floor to see if that works better.
Thanks.


----------

